# AddOn Probleme



## hugo89 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen

Also Zeit dem ich BLASC 2 drauf habe spinnt FuBar und Chatographer nurnoch rum,

ich habe beide Ordner schon ganz gelöscht und neu geladen (sprich Deinstaliert).

aber weiterhin funktionieren sie nicht richtig.

FuBar sehe ich die leiste kann sie aber nicht konfigurieren, die Fubar Uhr ist schon vor der BLASC 2 Installation nicht mehr in die Fubar gegangen.

Chatographer bombadiert mich mit Fehlermeldungen wenn ich die Map aufmache und kann die Loots von den Bossen nicht mehr anzeigen.


Bitte um Hilfe

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dragaron (14. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem hatte ich hier schon einmal gelesen!

Wo haste die Addons gesaugt?


----------



## hugo89 (14. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich hier schon einmal gelesen!
> 
> Wo haste die Addons gesaugt?



wowace.com aber aktualliesiert mit BLACS 2, 

davor hatten sie auch zeit letzten Patch (2.2.3) Probleme gemacht, zeit BLASC 2 Update wollen sie garnicht mehr


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Oktober 2007)

mit cartographer habe ich auch eine lange liste von fehlermeldungen ingame.

ich hatte dieses dann mal komplett rausgenommen und neu von acefiles geholt. immer noch dasselbe problem. danach mal von curse.com geholt, immernoch dasselbe.

danach einzeln von buffed geholt, keine verbesserung. scheint wohl generell an ace zu liegen.

mal schauen was wird.


----------



## Dragaron (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die die neusten Versionen von wowace.com habt, dann löscht doch mal die luas im WTF Ordner!

World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\

Und da alles wo fu bzw cartographer vorkommt! Dann WoW wieder starten!


----------



## hugo89 (14. Oktober 2007)

Nein funktioniert tortzdem nicht, ich habe auch schon den ganzen WTF ordner gelöscht, Chatographer und FuBar wollen nicht trotz dem ich es gemacht habe wie du gesagt hast.


----------



## Dragaron (14. Oktober 2007)

Kannste mir bitte mal die restlichen Addons, die du nutzt hier posten?

Denn bei mir laufen die neuen Versionen von FuBar und Cartographer einwandfrei!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Kannste mir bitte mal die restlichen Addons, die du nutzt hier posten?
> 
> Denn bei mir laufen die neuen Versionen von FuBar und Cartographer einwandfrei!



hatte ich auch schon probiert, mit dem wtf zeug von cartographer löschen, nix. wenn es dir was bringt: hier die liste von meinen addons.

AtlasOutdoorRaids: disabled
AtlasFlightPaths: disabled
AtlasDungeonLocs: disabled
AtlasBattlegrounds: disabled
CensusPlus: disabled
CharactersViewer: disabled
EnhancedColourPicker: disabled
FreeBagSlots: disabled
PartyCastingBars: disabled
MapNotes: enabled
MiniGames: disabled
MobInfo2: disabled
Notepad: disabled
PopBar: enabled
ReURL: disabled
CharacterProfiler: disabled
TasteTheNaimbow: enabled
Clock: disabled
BetterKeyBinding: disabled
TooltipsKhaos: enabled
Wardrobe: disabled
CastTime: enabled
XPerl_RaidMonitor: enabled
AtlasLoot: disabled
CooldownCount: disabled
XPerl_Options: enabled
XPerl_Player: disabled
XPerl_Target: disabled
XPerl_Party: disabled
TitanHonorPlus: disabled
ArcaneBar: disabled
Perl_Target_Target: enabled
DamageMeters: enabled
WearMe: disabled
BarOptions: disabled
VisibilityOptions: disabled
AllInOneInventory: disabled
ActionButtonColors: disabled
AlphaMap: enabled
AltInvite: enabled
Archaeologist: enabled
ArenaMaster: enabled
Atlas: enabled
Auctioneer: enabled
EquipCompare: enabled
BeanCounter: enabled
MobileMinimapButtons: enabled
BonusScanner: enabled
BtmScan: enabled
BuffOptions: disabled
CCWatch: enabled
ChatScroll: enabled
ChatTimeStamps: enabled
ChatBar: enabled
ChatEdit: enabled
ChatMOD: enabled
ChatThrottleLib: enabled
Chronos: enabled
Clique: enabled
ConsisTint: enabled
StupidMount2: enabled
Earth: enabled
EasyMail: enabled
eCastingBar: enabled
Enchantrix: enabled
EnhTooltip: enabled
!ImprovedErrorFrame: enabled
FeatureFrame: enabled
Fire: enabled
FireTree: enabled
FluidFrames: enabled
FriendsFacts: enabled
SocialMods: enabled
GMail: enabled
Gymnast: enabled
DivineBlessing: enabled
DurabilityStatus: enabled
HKCounter: enabled
ReloadUI: enabled
Informant: enabled
CombatCaller: enabled
CombatStats: enabled
Khaos: enabled
KLHThreatMeter: enabled
TellTrack: enabled
Ace2: enabled
Localization: enabled
MCom: enabled
MinimapZoom: enabled
MobHealth: enabled
MovableBags: enabled
PartyQuests: enabled
Perl_ArcaneBar: enabled
Perl_CombatDisplay: enabled
Perl_Config: enabled
Perl_Config_Options: enabled
Perl_Focus: enabled
Perl_Party: enabled
Perl_Party_Pet: enabled
Perl_Party_Target: enabled
Perl_Player: enabled
Perl_Player_Pet: enabled
Perl_Target: enabled
QuestLogLevelPatch: enabled
Satellite: enabled
sct: enabled
sct_options: enabled
sctd_options: enabled
sctd: enabled
SellValue: enabled
Sea: enabled
SimpleCombatLog: enabled
Skinner: enabled
MonitorStatus: enabled
Stubby: enabled
!Swatter: enabled
Telepathy: enabled
Telepathy-Versions: enabled
QuickLoot: enabled
Thottbot: enabled
TinyTip: enabled
TinyTipExtras: enabled
TinyTipOptions: enabled
Titan: enabled
TitanAmmo: enabled
TitanBag: enabled
TitanClock: enabled
TitanCoords: enabled
TitanGuild: enabled
TitanHonorMarks: enabled
TitanItemBonuses: enabled
TitanLootType: enabled
TitanMoney: enabled
TitanPerformance: enabled
TitanRegen: enabled
TitanRepair: enabled
TitanRider: enabled
TitanStanceSets: enabled
TitanXP: enabled
UIPanelOptions: enabled
BetterItemCount: enabled
WeaponQuickSwap: enabled
WorldMapInfo: enabled
XPerl_ArcaneBar: disabled
XPerl_GrimReaper: enabled
XPerl_PartyPet: disabled
XPerl_PlayerBuffs: disabled
XPerl_PlayerPet: disabled
XPerl_RaidAdmin: enabled
XPerl_RaidHelper: enabled
XPerl_RaidPets: enabled
XPerl_RaidFrames: enabled
XPerl_TargetTarget: disabled
XPerl_TeamSpeak: disabled
XPerl_Tutorial: enabled
XPerl: enabled
ReagentHelper: enabled
DBM_Battlegrounds: enabled
DBM_BlackTemple: enabled
DBM_API: enabled
DBM_GUI: enabled
DBM_Hyjal: enabled
DBM_Karazhan: enabled
DBM_Serpentshrine: enabled
FastQuest: enabled
DBM_Other: enabled
DBM_TheEye: enabled
MobileFrames: disabled
GroupCalendar: enabled
DuckieBank: enabled


----------



## Dragaron (15. Oktober 2007)

Und du haste nebenbei noch FuBar und Cartographer laufen!?

Atlas und Cartographer laufen nicht zusammen! Und das ein oder andere auch nicht!
Sieht mir stark nach einem Konflikt aus!


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (15. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Atlas und Cartographer laufen nicht zusammen!



Wie meinst Du das? Bei mir funktionieren beide Addons nebeneinander!

CU


----------



## hugo89 (15. Oktober 2007)

Bartender
WoWQute
FuBar
Chatographer
XPerl UnitFrames
Grid
Outfitter
Deadly Boss MOds
Ora2
Omen
sw_stats
scroling combat text

Gerade auch gesehen das ich die Buffs von WoW nicht mehr angezeigt bekomme, bo was los ;(


----------



## Dragaron (15. Oktober 2007)

Also, mal was Grundsätzliches.

Die Leute von Ace arbeiten "libraries" (quasi vorgefertigte Programmteile) aus, die die Programmierer nutzen können! Somit gibt es z.B. weniger Fehler und da die "Libs" schlank programmiert sind verbrauchen sie weniger Speicher. (um es mal sehr oberflächlich auszudrücken) Zu dem werden fast alle Ace-Addons täglich aktualisiert!

Es gibt also Leute die Programmieren selber in "lua" wie z.B. Atlas und es gibt die alternative von Ace - Cartographer. Wieso also beides nutzen? Kann halt sehr schnell zu Fehlern kommen! Wenn du die Karte öffnest welches Addon kommt dann? Atlas oder Cartographer?

Bei TitanPanel das selbe - die Ace-Alternative ist FuBar... usw

Mit dem neuen Patch hat Blizzard was an der Struktur des Interfaces geändert! Klar schmeißen somit erst einmal alle "Interface-Addons" fehler!
Also muss man sich überarbeitete Versionen besorgen! Bei Ace eher kein Problem da täglich aktualisiert - bei anderen weiß ich es nicht genau!

Es sind einige Funktionen ganz raus genommen wurden - evtl. laufen ein Paar Addons erst mal gar nicht mehr.

Und jetzt haben eine Leute ein Mix aus allen auf der Platte und wundern sich, dass nichts mehr läuft^^
Also mein Rat ist - alle Addon deaktivieren, einzeln aktivieren und schauen welches die Fehler verursacht! Das dann aktualisieren oder ggf ersetzen!

Und noch etwas, Blasc kann nur Addons von Ace aktualisieren! Es kopiert die neuste Version auf eure Platte! Und ist in der Regel nicht schuld, wenn es danach nicht mehr läuft!


----------



## hugo89 (15. Oktober 2007)

So

WTF und Interface gelöscht alles Neu Manuel Geladen und alles neu eigestellt

selber Fehler wie davor

und die buffs von WoW seh ich auch nicht mehr

Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (15. Oktober 2007)

Wo lädst du denn (also die nicht Ace Addons)? Denn neu geladen heißt nicht neue Version!

Oft steht da ein Datum bei und es sollte von "nach dem Patch" sein!
Haste schon einmal nur Cartographer getestet?

Und was mir auffällt, FuBar alleine kann nix! Brauchst noch PlugIns!


----------



## hugo89 (15. Oktober 2007)

Das weiß ich auch das Fubar alleine nix bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat sich mit dem Problem erledigt, weiß zwar nicht woran es lag aber nachdem ich Blacs gelöscht habe und alle neuen Manuel geladen habe ginb es wieder.

Nur habe ich nun das Problem das WoW mir die Buffs nicht mehr anzeigt. Also die Buffs in der Rechten oberen Ecke neben der MiniMap die Standart bei WoW sind, 

weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Danke schonmal


----------



## deadnoxx (15. Oktober 2007)

ich kann mier comix nicht holen immer wen ich draufklicke dan passiert nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich find das addon soooo geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanzilla (15. Oktober 2007)

FuBar, Cartographer, PitBull, Parrot und CowTip wurden vor einiger Zeit von Ace2 auf Rock umgestellt. Rock ist quasi der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Ace2 und stellt sowas wie 2.5 dar.

Was euch dabei einfach fehlt sind die entsprechenden Rock Libraries.


----------



## Dragaron (16. Oktober 2007)

Ne, deshalb fragte ich, wo sie die Addons saugen!

Bei wowace.com liegen die Rock-Libs bei!

Hier was zum Thema - wen es interessiert!

http://www.wowace.com/wiki/Rock


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Oktober 2007)

ich habe den fehler bei mir gefunden. cartographer hatte sich doppelt in meinen interface ordner erstellt. deshalb lief es nicht mehr so einwandfrei.

ich habe das doppelt erstellte gelöscht und siehe da, funktioniert wieder wie sonst.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (16. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Es gibt also Leute die Programmieren selber in "lua" wie z.B. Atlas und es gibt die alternative von Ace - Cartographer. Wieso also beides nutzen?



Das kann ich Dir gerne beantworten: Die Instanz-Karten sind in Atlas um einiges übersichtlicher gehalten und ich kann AtlasQuest nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CU

PS: wenn ich die Karte innerhalb einer Instanz aufrufe, wird die Map aus Cartographer angezeigt, was mir persönlich völlig egal ist, da ich in der Instanz eh die Map über den Minimap-Button von Atlas aufrufe.


----------



## Larison (16. Oktober 2007)

hugo89 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch das Fubar alleine nix bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du benutzt XPerl Unit Frames. XPerl übernimmt die Buff Anzeige ,wen es in den Optionen eingeschaltet ist.
Als sehr gute Ace-Alternative kann ich Elkanos Buff Bars empfehlen.

Und die Ace AddOns lade ich grundsätzlich mit dem Ace Updater.
Dafür ist er ja da.
Und Cartographer und Atlas laufen zusammen, aber wenn man die Cartographer_InstanceMaps hat, ist eines überflüssig.


----------

